# Bitting my pant legs



## Pepper bate (Aug 4, 2012)

So I cannot get my pup Pepper (12 weeks) to stop biting my pant legs. The only way I can get her to stop is when she is leashed. Any ideas on how to get her to stop?

I have read that people just leave the room or put her in another room. What if you can't do that?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Distract her with toys or treats. I couldn't wear skirts/dresses for about 3 months because Riley would try to destroy them.  She also put holes in several pairs of my nice jeans.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you don't mind smelling like mosquito repellent, spray a small amount on the legs of your jeans. OFF repels puppies from hanging on you pants legs.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I hope you won't find this suggestion offensive, as while it is common practice here in Oz, I hear along the grape vine that you guys frown upon it........... But why not just Nude up!!!   

Pup is a puppy. Puppies like human babies experience most new stuff with their mouths. Licking, chewing, biting are all explorations. In addition, as pup goes through the teething period, just like humans, they are going to be uncomfortable and want to chew the **** out of whatever they can get their mouths over. 

I would just persist with curtailing the behaviour with some of the above suggestions, as well as some gentle and whimsically spoken corrections. Try not to lose your cool, as in my eyes, you lower your natural status as a leader. A kind, wise and benevolent leader is one a dog will do anything for because it wants to, not because it has to. 

Patience, persistence, repetition and consistency are the keys to ending the nipping. I doubt there are many in here who have had a vizsla from a puppy, who have not had their favourite pair of jeans or favourite top, or shoes, or ornament or whatever, completely destroyed by a veracious Vizsla puppy. So don't feel like you have the only unruly V pup on the planet, they mostly all do it!!!  

Just remember, gentle corrections or "no's", remove the desired object, remove the stimulation or remove human contact whichever works for you. Remember also though, that constant No's are a negative and you need to reward as much if not more when you see the appropriate behaviour than correcting the inappropriate behaviour. 

Also, perhaps try making pup sit in order to achieve anything it wants. So if it wants to play tug with a toy with you, it needs to bring the toy, sit quietly in front of you and then and only then, might you engage in tug. Same for all other things. Walks, outside playtime, a pat/rub/brush, food, couch or bed priveledges or whatever else you guys have. 

Just remember to ensure Zen is all around you, that your head is calm and your temper even. Remember that you are the intelligent human and it's just the poor dumb little puppy and it will make a many mistakes as you allow it to....   Rise above all that, stay calm and show by your behaviour what pup is to consider acceptable or not....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Pepper bate -- I noticed that this is your first post. Welcome to the forums! You already have some good advice here... Best of luck to you as you endeavor to survive Pepper's journey to maturity. ;D ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Put soft drink cans around the house that have penny's in them. If puppy bites your pant leg then drop the cans next to the puppy. He or she will quickly think I won't do that again as it causes the sky to rain these loud tins!


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

Bruno does this with my kids' dressing gown belts. I do the "a-a" and offer an alternative to chew but have also told the my daughters not to wear their dressing gowns (or anything that elicits a chew-desire!) for a couple of months...basically dont put temptation in his face. he's only a baby and I liken it to them teething and trying to grab anything/everything when they were little, to gnaw down on.


----------



## dcjwlee (Jun 22, 2012)

***


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

I can only say it will be over in a few weeks. I think weeks 11 to 15 were the toughest and I was scared that they would never end. We are at week 18 now (4 1/2 months) and have been bite free for 2 weeks!!
We did all of that: mosquito repellent (does work), leaving the room, yelping, offering other toys, bully sticks covered in almond butter (she still loves this), crating her, spraying her with a water gun (helped a lot!!) just gently but it startled her and she stopped her attack :
She still mouths my hands, but there are no more random attacks, my clothes are in tact, my bites, bruises, and scratches have all healed up (still have plenty of mosquito bites though!!)
My best advice is to keep the pup exercised and possibly with other well behaved/healthy dogs, they really are the best model of behavior.
We have the sweetest pup now, yes still zoomies every once in a while, but she loves her off leash walks in the field, woods, swimming wherever she can.
We took her everywhere once she had her 2nd set of shots, it made a world of difference. Just tire the pup out.


----------



## moonlightviz (Aug 17, 2012)

This is pretty normal behavior for a young puppy, but it is a training issue. First, have you taken puppy classes with your puppy? If not, I recommend you enroll.

Dr. Sophia Lin has a great article and video on how to redirect your puppy's naughty behaviors into positive ones.

Link: http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/puppy_play_leads_to_nip_marks_on_hands_and_arms

You only get ONE chance to raise a puppy and it is A LOT of work! All the effort you put in now, will lead to a wonderful canine companion for many years. 

Good luck.


----------



## Pepper bate (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks all, great advice! I would say I have tried everything listed here except the part about walking around nude Its interesting, when she catches my wife coming out of the shower its like she goes into play attack mode and it scares my wife, but makes me laugh.


----------

